# Any thoughts on petrified wood?



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a small piece of petrified wood that I have considered placing in my tank. I haven't placed it in there because I am not sure how it will react in the tank. It is my understanding that petrified wood molecules change from wood/cellulose to a quartz-like crystal. I was concerned that depending on the pH level it begin to dissolve.

Any thoughts???? :-?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i have some in my tank, i collected a lot when i was in colorado and threw some in my tank, and a few stores around here sell it


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Petrified wood is fine for freshwater aquarium setups. I have been using it for over 10 years. Any dissolution is negligible.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I had some in hard alkaline water and didn't notice any changes. The fish kept burying it though so that didn't work out to well for me.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I use it in a rather small (15 gallon) Tanganyikan shellie tank. My water parametres never budged. I did buy it from an LFS, as opposed to finding it out there in the wild.

kevin


----------



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cento said:


> Petrified wood is fine for freshwater aquarium setups. I have been using it for over 10 years. Any dissolution is negligible.


Great!! Thanks, I will put in my 55gal community tank!


----------

